# update manager deinstallieren



## lollyy (25. Dezember 2010)

hey,

ich habe zu weihnachten n neuen bildschirm bekommen, lag ne cd bei..
normal braucht man die ja nicht zwangsläufig, stand aber drauf, dass wenn mans installiert besseres bild ausgegeben wird.  
also reingeschoben, denn gemerkt, das das dreck is wieder runtergeschmissen.

jetzt habe ich aber ein programm, dass sich update manager nennt, vorher nie gesehen, unter software finde ich des nicht ums deinstallieren zu können, und sonst wo steht auch nichts davon    kanns nur auf machen, um zu erfahren, dass des sich nur selbst updatet, nix anderes...


wie bekomme ich des wieder runter???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchtBit (25. Dezember 2010)

kannst deinstallieren. Soweit ich mich erinnere, unter SW/install shield setup manager

kannstaber auch den entsprechenden DiensT(Itable) auf manuell umstellen


----------



## lollyy (25. Dezember 2010)

ganz ehrlich:  ich find nix!!

keine uninstall.exe oder ähnliches...   
gibts n nettes tool, dass kompromisslos is?


----------



## GaAm3r (25. Dezember 2010)

lollyy schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich:  ich find nix!!
> 
> keine uninstall.exe oder ähnliches...
> gibts n nettes tool, dass kompromisslos is?


Such dir die Registry Daten und das Verzeichnis zunot nochmal im Appdata Ordner gucken. Dort dann alles löschen


----------



## scooterone (25. Dezember 2010)

setup neu ausführen, vielleicht bietet dir der installer einen uninstall an


----------



## Murxwitz (26. Dezember 2010)

versuch es doch einfach über die systemsteuerung da konnte ich bisher alles deinstallieren

XP: "Software"
Vista/7: "Programme und Funktionen"


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Stell doch in den Einstellugen des Programms die Auto Update Funktion aus und gut, das Teil meldet sich dann nie wieder bei dir.


----------



## AchtBit (26. Dezember 2010)

Den Deinst 'InstallDriver Table Manager' (Geräte Name: IDriverT)ausschalten


----------



## Razorblade12 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 

Hier gibt es einen Download-Link für den Uninstaller des Update-Managers. 

Remove Update Manager


----------

